# [SOLVED][K.Graf]Nvidia czy Ati??

## evilav

Witam. Przymierzam sie do zakupu karty graficznej na PCI-express i mam dylemat pomiędzy Ati i Nvidią ;(  obecnie używam zintegrowanej GForce 6100. Mam problem z odpaleniem X-ów i dlatego chce "normalną" karte. Z jakimi kartami są mniejsze kłopoty(instalacja i konfiguracja) Używam także winshita do gier. Chcę przeznaczyć na karte około 500zł. Co polecacie i jakiej firmy. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## fotografik12

zerknij na allegro

----------

## evilav

Chodziło mi o pomoc w wyborze karty a nie gdzie kupić!!

----------

## tomekb

Poleciłbym Ci karty ze stajni nvidii, a to dlatego, że ludzie narzekają na linuksowe sterowniki ati. Troszkę ponad ten próg cenowy możesz znaleźć gdzieś nienajgorszą kartę opartą na chipsecie 6600 GT, która oferuje rozsądną wydajność.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Jeśli chcesz wydać do 500zł to polecam dwie pozycje:

1. GeForce 6600 Gigabyte GV-NX66256DP 256MB

2. GeForce 6600 Leadtek 256MB DDR2

Posiadam pozycje 1 i jak dotad jestem zadowolony.

Pozdro

----------

## 13Homer

Ja mam laptopa z X700 (Ati, dla mniej zorientowanych). Ostatnio spróbowałem uruchomić Quake4. Nie mam większych zastrzeżeń do grafiki (1024x768 detale na HIGH - najwyższych detali nie próbowałem, a wyższej rozdzielczości karta nie nie obsługuje [max to 1280x800], jak to na laptopie): co jakiś czas się na chwilę przytnie, ale mi to nie przeszkadza (może dlatego, że karta ma tylko 32MB?).

Kłopoty z instalacją sterowników pod Linuksem "oczywiście" miałem (chodzi o 3D, bo 2D chodzi bez zastrzeżeń), ale tylko przy pierwszej instalacji, później tylko kosmetyczne zmiany w pliku konfiguracyjnym (zmienia się czasami jakiś drobiazg z wersji na wersję).

Więc dla odmiany polecam Ati. Ma lepszą wydajność niż analogiczne NVidie (tak mówią :), sterowniki linuksowe poprawiają się błyskawicznie. Tyle, że nie ma przeźroczystości (Composite), ale tego akurat nie używam, nie "kręcą" mnie takie "bajery".

Ludzie narzekają i na Ati i na NVidię, ale na Ati dużo bardziej :).

----------

## evilav

Witam. Po tylu "męczarniach" pisze z Gentoo 2005.1 z KDE 3.5  :Very Happy:  Mój błąd polegał na tym iż przy wyborze karty graficznej dawałem odrazy na "NVIDIA generic". Teraz zrobiłem tak: wybrałem standardowy sterownik VESA i po odpaleniu X-window zainstalowałem sterowniki do karty graficznej i wszystko śmiga jak należy  :Smile:  pozdrawiam.

----------

